# SSOTM - May, 2015 - The Winners!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow, great showing this month! 1st place received one more vote than 2nd which received one more vote than third. That's how you do it!

Congratulations to this month's winners!

1st Place: Peter Recuas - Black Horse​





2nd Place: Sharker - Bullhorn II​













3rd Place: DougDynasty - Executive #2​












​
Great work, guys!

SSOTM will be a week behind in June due to the ECST being the first weekend but it will be on after that :thumbsup:


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Congratulations folks! Another awesome month!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

The talent on here-Through the roof!!!!!!!!! Congratulations Peter,stunning work. 2nd and 3rd place,awesome as well. Great work by all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Many thanks friends, these days were very rewarding, I cannot imagine a better present for my birthday number 50, besides the look on the face of my youngest son to realize his loved birthday present participated in a vote next to many beautiful slingshots.

I am very grateful to their show of appreciation and Misael asked me to tell all of you Thank you !!!

Long live slingshot forum


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Really great work guys. Congratulations all around!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Congrats brothers! Like Flatband said, the talent is through the roof. Slingshots have come a looooooong way.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Congrats to all! Great work, great craftsmanship on all nominees and winners!!!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow! Nice!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Congratulations guys, ya'll are some amazing craftsmen, beautiful work all the way around!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Congratulations to the all winners and nominees. Keep posting your creations.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Congratulations to the winners! TOP work


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Recuas SCORES!!!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

" You're all winners "


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Sweet! Congrats Peter and Sharker! And thanks guys for everybody that votes for mine. It means alot that anybody thought highly enough of my shooter to vote. Tough month for sure


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

congrats to the winners and to evryone nominated. Great works mates!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations everyone.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Congrats to Peter, Sharker and Doug! Very well deserved, guys!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Sweet! Congrats Peter and Sharker! And thanks guys for everybody that votes for mine. It means alot that anybody thought highly enough of my shooter to vote. Tough month for sure

Congrats to Peter, Sharker and Doug! Very well deserved, guys!

Thanks guys, we all contribute and every one of us does his thing for different reasons but the big winner over our interests must be the love for slingshots . . . I think so


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Stunners! All of them!
I am so honored that Poiema nominated my Slingshot (thanks again ), only participating with so awesome frames is way too cool! And the engines are gaining momentum, i think i feel the urge to go all out with my next frame... hehehe


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Congrats to the winners!


----------

